

Ask HN: Looking for incubator interior ideas - edo

Dear Hackernews,<p>I'm in charge of decorating and designing an incubator in Amsterdam. I have  full flexibility in how I want to decorate, and we're on a small budget (2.500-5.000) as we want to keep scrappy, but we foruntately already have some desks and office chairs. The space is about 250 m2 and is one big room with large white walls. There is room enough for a lounge-like-space in one of the corners.<p>We really would like to create a Google-like-atmosphere, so crazy and wild ideas are more than welcome. To give you an idea of the kind of ideas I'm dying to find more of: We have decided to paint one of the walls with ideapaint (http://ideapaint.com). We're also hooking up webcams to our website/flatscreens which are visible from the outside so people can see the work in progress.<p>Any ideas, tips or recommendations are highly appreciated, thanks!<p>Cheers,
Edo.
======
jamesshamenski
have a computer in the front lobby with skype open. Visitors can pick the
person they're here to visit and call their desk from this terminal.

